
Floating Table Held Up by Only Strings - flippyhead
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76amOgNzdDQ&feature=youtu.be&t=115
======
Someone
Another example:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needle_Tower](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needle_Tower)
or (the Dutch page
[https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needle_Tower](https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needle_Tower)
has better photos, of the second version)

